# Crossbow broadheads?



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

My dad just purchased a pse tac elite and now we are trying to get it fixed up. Any broadheads y'all can recommend. Thanks for the help and happy hunting.


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

I like rage but everyone has there likes lol


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. Looking at the NAP FOC right now. 3"+ cut.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

I probably shouldn't reply because I only have bow hunting experience, but here are some principals from bow hunting.
1) The faster the arrow and/or bolt speed the more influence a fixed broadhead will have on the flight of the arrow.
2) The lighter the arrow/bolt is, the more effect the fixed broadhead will have on the flight of the arrow.
3) The greater the cutting diameter, the more energy required to push the arrow all the way through the animal, and you want an exit hole.
With these parameters, I would choose a mechanical broadhead with 1 1/2 to 1 1/4 inch cutting diameter. Within 30 yards, that should give you a exit hole and shot accuracy. You may have a crossbow that will drive a telephone pole through a elephant, but I would go to a bow shop that can give you some answers with more experience than I have.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

if you rig is tuned it won't matter ( mech vs. fixed ) . As for losing KE with large fixed blades as opposed to mech.................the mech will slow quicker on entry. The Tac crossbows have a required weight spec for the arrow ................follow that guideline ,if you run too light it is the same as a dryfire. Fixed blades are the choice I would make. I have never seen a bow or crossbow that could not be tuned to achieve field point accuracy with fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I've only used muzzy fixed on a crossbow. Went in a 150lb boar and he only went 20 yds. 

Think shot placement is more important than the broadhead. Just make sure it's sharp and you can put it where it counts. 


Cody C


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I use NAP Thunderheads fixed. They worked great last year and planning on using them again this year. They have them at Academy in stock.


----------



## chrisbpuckett (Sep 11, 2013)

Try Allen Company Grizzly Three Blade Broadheads

these broaheads have been made for 3 decades. this is the classic style broadhead when hunters picture broadheads

---------
*Wanna know more about crossbow?*
*Check out **Chris's blog*,* it's **awesome*.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

bearintex said:


> I'm in the same boat. Looking at the NAP FOC right now. 3"+ cut.


These get the job done! Mule kick, ran 30 yards, stopped and tipped over. Shot dead broadside at 17 yards from 15' up in a tree.


----------

